# would an orange peel reflector improve a maglite?



## mccririck (Feb 19, 2013)

I just bought a 2D maglite and am a bit disappointed with the beam. Would an OP smooth it out?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, it will smooth out the artifacts and also increase the floodiness of the beam. 

Here is a good thread with beamshots of different reflector types.

*Mega Reflector Shootout

Medium Orange Peel Reflectors are relatively easy to find for MagLite C and D cell flashlights.*


----------



## mccririck (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks. And how about a better lens?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 19, 2013)

You can get Aspheric lenses that will give you a tight throwy beam.

Or Schott Borofloat (Pyrex) that are scratch and heat resistant (low expansion) 96% light transmission.

Or UCL Waterwhite Glass that is Anti Reflective coated on both sides 99% light transmission.

Or the MagLite Accessory Kit which includes a clear glass lens as well as an anti roll bezel cover and quick release mounting brackets.

flashlightlens.com has the Borofloat and UCL glass lenses. You are looking for 52.7mm.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 19, 2013)

..and after paying for all these parts and shipping, you'll still have a light that reaches 50% output in under an hour with no regulation, and will blow the bulb if you drop it. Skip the "upgrades" and just spend it on a better light.


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 20, 2013)

mccririck said:


> I just bought a 2D maglite and am a bit disappointed with the beam. Would an OP smooth it out?



All of my mags have OP reflectors of some variation... Enough said 

They can be found for ~$20 if you know the right places to look and don't mind buying overseas.

Just out of curiosity, did your new 2D mag come with a PR base bulb, or the newer bi-pin bulb setup?

Do you plan on keeping it incan? Modding it??

Thanks, hope this helps some. *Some of us just enjoy the feel of a mag in the hand, you may not want to jump on the "just get a better light" bandwagon just yet.....*


----------



## Admiralgrey (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't forget sputtered reflectors! 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?244676-Sputtering-101

Or you can make a hybrid sputtered if you feel fancy and want smoothness and throw:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-*-1-6-Amp-*Hybrid-Reflector*Over-500-Lumens*

Also bulb centering can go a long ways towards an artifact free beam, at least when fully focused.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for that Admiralgrey! Sputtered!


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 20, 2013)

Admiralgrey said:


> Don't forget sputtered reflectors!



That would be "spray painted" reflectors. Sputter deposition is the method used to make satellite mirrors, a wee bit different as it doesn't involve Rust-o-leum..


----------



## Admiralgrey (Feb 20, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> That would be "spray painted" reflectors. Sputter deposition is the method used to make satellite mirrors, a wee bit different as it doesn't involve Rust-o-leum..



Well fair enough, this is not sputter deposition, but one should read the sputtering-101 before attempting as the application technique differs from how one would spray paint something.


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 20, 2013)

Skip all the parting-out and homebrew improvements and just get a Malkoff drop-in; that's the one favored by military and law enforcement, and notably improves the design of the Mag as a whole. Potted electronics to the LED for complete shock resistance, significant beam improvement using the same stock reflector, and full regulation so no more dimming the second time you turn the light on.


----------



## mccririck (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I now have a 2D and a 2C Maglites to play with. Have ordered a Fusion 36 drop-in, considering the Malkoff as well.

I actually have a 3D as well if I can get the tail cap off - alkalines have leaked inside...


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 22, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Skip all the parting-out and homebrew improvements and just get a Malkoff drop-in; that's the one favored by military and law enforcement, and notably improves the design of the Mag as a whole. Potted electronics to the LED for complete shock resistance, significant beam improvement using the same stock reflector, and full regulation so no more dimming the second time you turn the light on.



+1

The potting means more than most realize (and heat sinking). These modules are nearly bulletproof...

Can't beat a Malkoff in almost any variation (I have about 1+ of each lol)


----------



## PA86 (Feb 27, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> *
> Medium Orange Peel Reflectors are relatively easy to find for MagLite C and D cell flashlights.*



Can you point me to a source? I'm having a heck of a time finding one.

Thanks!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 27, 2013)

PA86 said:


> Can you point me to a source? I'm having a heck of a time finding one.
> 
> Thanks!



http://kaidomain.com/product/details.S006166

Aluminum MagLite Reflectors were relatively commonly available but are sold out a lot of places now. People like FiveMega and other Custom Modders on CPF also have some reflectors left, but they are almost twice the cost of the Kaidomain, but they will certainly get to you faster, IF you can contact them, which is difficult sometimes. Shipping is slow. The Custom Modders reflectors are probably of better quality, though the Kaidomain's I just finally received arent too shabby.


----------



## Illum (Feb 27, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> You can get Aspheric lenses that will give you a tight throwy beam.



only works on LED, and cannot be used in combination with a reflector


----------



## PA86 (Feb 27, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> http://kaidomain.com/product/details.S006166
> 
> These were relatively commonly available but are sold out a lot of places now. People like FiveMega and other Custom Modders on CPF also have some reflectors, but they are almost twice the cost of the Kaidomain, but they will certainly get to you faster. Shipping is slow. And they may be of better quality, though the Kaidomain's I just finally received arent too shabby.



Thanks for the link, I was on that site earlier but couldn't find what I was looking for.

How long did shipping take?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 27, 2013)

PA86 said:


> Thanks for the link, I was on that site earlier but couldn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> How long did shipping take?



3 weeks, I believe. I lost track. Maybe closer to 4.


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 28, 2013)

PA86 said:


> Thanks for the link, I was on that site earlier but couldn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> How long did shipping take?



Have patience, or pay more $$.. The decision is yours.

I've done both and haven't been disappointed with either.. Hope that helps your decision LOLOL


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 28, 2013)

I have Kaidomain's MOP reflector. And it works quite well for me. Admittely, I would have liked something a little more floody. But it's certainly not halfway bad. Kaidomain also sells their 'Version 3.1' MOP reflector, which they claim has an improved beam. Not sure whether this is true. But the price is the same. I actually ordered one to try in another of my Mags. Hopefully, I will get it by Easter (the 3-4 week thing is for real!).

As for the Malkoff drop-ins, they are probably the BEST single thing you can do for a Mag. Forget about Mag's LED lights! A Malkoff will beat it in every way (unless the cammed focusing is everything to you). They are FAR brighter. And because they are actually properly heatsinked, they don't have to cut back brightness in the name of self preservation. I have both their 2C XP-G2 and their 3-4D XM-L2. The XM-L2 is phenomenal! But, with 270 conservatively rated out the front lumens, even the 2C XP-G2 does ALOT to turn a practically useless (from a lighting standpoint) 2C Mag into a VERY impressive little light. Just be aware that the Malkoff drop-ins are NOT going to be at their best with alkaline batteries. They run best with NiMH. And this is particularly true with the XM-L2.

Also be aware that the Malkoff drop-ins are nothing more than LED upgrades. You still have the Mag optics to contend with. And they will still tend to give you an artifact-ridden pencil beam. But the Kaidomain MOP reflector and a UCL lens both go a LONG ways toward making beam quality ALOT better with (or even without) a Malkoff drop-in.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 28, 2013)

> I have Kaidomain's MOP reflector. And it works quite well for me. Admittely, I would have liked something a little more floody. But it's certainly not halfway bad. Kaidomain also sells their 'Version 3.1' MOP reflector, which they claim has an improved beam. Not sure whether this is true. But the price is the same. I actually ordered one to try in another of my Mags. Hopefully, I will get it by Easter (the 3-4 week thing is for real!).



I did not know that there were 2 kinds. But I too wished the Kaidomain MOP Reflector I got was a little more floody....but not halfway bad.

Here is a link to the original I believe.

http://kaidomain.com/product/details.S004023


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 28, 2013)

PA86, you should probably get the reflector on the second link. I got the V3.1 and the hotspot is still tight. Additionally from a quick check, for use with a xenon bulb, the V3.1 gave me a very spikey hotspot and artifacty spill. 

I wish I had gotten the old non version 3.1's. They work good for the LED drop ins from TerraLUX and Nite-Ize though, not artifacty in the spill nor spikey in the hotspot...albeit with a pretty tight hotspot again....but they do improve the hotspot beam quality noticeably.

I might order another regular old version for the xenon and roar of pelican 5D, that I have dedicated to that purpose.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 28, 2013)

To answer the OP's question, it does, but with the stock Mag lamps you loose the main strength of the stock light and that is throw!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 28, 2013)

ampdude said:


> To answer the OP's question, it does, but with the stock Mag lamps you loose the main strength of the stock light and that is throw!



Those Version 3.1 at Kaidomann retain a pretty tight hotspot.

I have a KD SMO aluminum reflector and the stock Maglite plastic reflector to do a comparison tonight. Will report back.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 28, 2013)

Stormin Matt, if you dont mind, when that Version 3.1 comes in, could you elaborate on the comparison between it and the older "standard" model MOP reflector. 

I goofed up and got the Version 3.1 when I was looking to broaden the spot and increase the light in the spill. If there is a big difference then I might get some of the old standard KD MOP reflectors.


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 28, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Those Version 3.1 at Kaidomann retain a pretty tight hotspot.



Which Version 3.1 did you get? Kaidomain actually sells both a SMO and MOP Version 3.1 reflector. I would imagine the V3.1 SMO is going to be quite tight.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 28, 2013)

Ill have to check the order in my email. But I have 1 SMO and 4 MOP. I believe the SMO is the regular version and the MOPs are the 3.1 Version.

Yes, I just checked. That is correct.

I got one SMO to use for the ROP/Xenon 5D....and just to compare and contrast with. But I didnt realize there was a difference between Version 3.1. In fact I didnt even know their were 2 kinds (of both) on offer.

If you would like to just trade one of your regular MOPs for one of my Ver. 3.1, Im up for that. Bypass the long shipping times, and we can see what is what.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 28, 2013)

So I checked out the 5D MagLite (which currently has 6C NiMH batteries in it with a 5 Cell MagLite Xenon bulb)...with both the KD Regular Smooth Reflector and the KD Version 3.1 MOP Reflector. 

Shooting out into the back yard which has a treelline at about 50 yards. The Smooth gives a nice tight spot and better overall throw, but it donut holes badly when widening the beam with the focus control. The V3.1 MOP can give you a nice tight beam as well, but not quite the throw of the Smooth, however it also allows you to increase the hotspot quite a bit without a hotspot (although the outer edge of the hotspot becomes spikey), so adds to the versatility of the light. One side of the focus (turning to the left) gives a classic donut hole like the smooth, but the other side of focus (turning to the right) gives the spikey edged artifacts however this isnt that objectionable at distance....and at widest defocus it does display a donut hole but it is muted by the MOP dispensing light to the center and thus the light becomes useable at full defocus (hotspot fully diffused to an ultrawide beam). There is a ring or two in there as well, but definitely lights up the entire back yard in a useable manner even with the muted artifacts (spikey edge, muted rings and donut hole). 

So I will go with the V3.1 over the Smooth Regular...for imperfect but usable versatility at distance.


----------



## Let It Bleed (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone used the aluminum reflector from Kaidomain with a Malkoff drop-in? 

The main reason I ask relates to the 1/8" of length that is supposed to remain after cutting the stock reflector. I have converted one 2-D Mag with a Malkoff 2-3D drop-in and simply cut the stock reflector. 

From the images on the KD site, it looks like there is a threaded portion that extends far enough as to make cutting the camming portion of the reflector unnecessary.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 21, 2013)

The problem with all the people recommending various LED drop ins is that you lose the superior rendering appearance of the incandescent bulb. I have dropped my various incandescent lights dozens of times and the bulbs never broke. I also have many lights with various LED drop-ins, so that's an option.

We need to put a collar and leash on StarHalo's Kitty!


----------



## 1pt21 (Jun 22, 2013)

Let It Bleed said:


> Anyone used the aluminum reflector from Kaidomain with a Malkoff drop-in?
> 
> The main reason I ask relates to the 1/8" of length that is supposed to remain after cutting the stock reflector. I have converted one 2-D Mag with a Malkoff 2-3D drop-in and simply cut the stock reflector.
> 
> From the images on the KD site, it looks like there is a threaded portion that extends far enough as to make cutting the camming portion of the reflector unnecessary.



Yes, that is one of my current setups. With my KD reflector at least, you just unscrew the cam portion of the reflector (toss in in a drawer somewhere for possible later use lol) and twist the head of the light until you get the desired spot you prefer.

For me it gives the perfect balance of spot and throw, nearly artifact free. One of my favorite setups...

BTW I'm talking about the KD MOP, though I'm sure the SMO isn't any different (besides possible rings/artifacts).

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Let It Bleed (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks! Answers my question perfectly. 

I apologize for bringing up LED in the Incan forum. I need to remember when I do a search to be cognizant of which forum the thread is in.

I still like incans and use a stock E2e quite often. The throw from this little light still impresses me.


----------

